# VIDEO: Stuff Tesla Owners Actually Say



## sdcdog (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Loved it. I’m so glad my expensive car stop smelling like gym socks after the first year and cleaning the filter. That was amazingly complete I would add going over the car wash thing as you’re trying to figure out how to put it in neutral. Especially as a kid is rolling his eyes since he is saying 100 people in teslas that don’t know how to put their own car in neutral.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Reminder to self: Do not talk Tesla to anyone, even if they ask.


----------



## sdcdog (Feb 22, 2021)

Madmolecule said:


> Loved it. I'm so glad my expensive car stop smelling like gym socks after the first year and cleaning the filter. That was amazingly complete I would add going over the car wash thing as you're trying to figure out how to put it in neutral. Especially as a kid is rolling his eyes since he is saying 100 people in teslas that don't know how to put their own car in neutral.


Thanks for watching! I'll take your ideas for Part 2!


----------



## sdcdog (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## evdude88 (Aug 15, 2021)

lol haven't seen this one yet. great video


----------

